# a leur antagonisme avec les peuples voisins



## lackyluc

Ciao a tutti. Ho difficoltà a tradurre una frase di cui però capisco perfettamente a malapena il senso. Mi manca il verbo da collegare a "à leur antagonisme"...la frase è questa:

_"Ces dernieres, dont la cohesion tenait jusque-la, en partie du moins, *a leur antagonisme* avec les peuples voisins, entrent avec eux dans des alliances..."_ (accenti a parte)

Ora letteralmente io riesco a tradurla solo se faccio così: 

_Questi ultimi, in cui la coesione teneva fino ad allora, in alcuni casi meno, al loro antagonismo con i popoli vicini *sostituiscono* dei patti di alleanza..._

Quindi il senso mi è chiaro tutto sommato...dei popoli prima nemici iniziano a collaborare e stipulano patti tra di loro. Ma _entrent_ non mi sembra proprio sia compatibile con _sostituire_, e infatti comunque la frase suona male. 

Mi aiutate?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Lackyluc,
Solo per farmi capire meglio, cosa rappresentano "ces dernières/questi ultimi"?


----------



## lackyluc

La frase prima di quella, sempre accenti a parte, è: 

_"Ce sentiment de la necessite de nouveaux rassemblemant renverse le mouvement qui, depuis quatre siecles, a preside a l'emergence, a la consolidation et a la defense des nation du monde. *Ces derniers*...."
_
In generale si parla delle nazioni europee.

Grazie per l'aiuto.


----------



## Ragio

Ciao a tutti,
il mio tentativo di traduzione :

_Queste ultime, la cui coesione resisteva fino ad allora, almeno in parte, al loro antagonismo con i popoli vicini, costituiscono con essi delle alleanze._


----------



## matoupaschat

Ti dò una mia versione, forse un po' masticata:

Queste nazioni, che, fino ad allora, dovevano la coesione, almeno in parte, al proprio antagonismo nei riguardi dei popoli vicini, entrano (allora) _a fare parte con questi di alleanze_... 
*EDIT*: (quest'ultima parte non è chiarissima in francese, forse si deve capire come lo propone Ragio)


----------



## lackyluc

Grazie matoupashat. 

Suona decisamente meglio ma sopratutto ha un altro significato. Direi, letta in italiano, molto più sensato. 
E mi cambia anche un po il senso del paragrafo. Grazie mille.

Chiedo scusa per accenti e titolo. Con una tastiera italiana è davvero difficile ma capisco l'intento e mi sforzerò nelle prossime, probabili, richieste di aiuto.

Ragio scusa non avevo notato il tuo messaggio. Anche nella tua però quel "al loro antagonismo" si lega male trovo...

Trovo invece il senso dato dalla traduzione di matou più aderente al senso che immaginavo nel contesto del paragrafo. 

Immagino sia vietato/sconsigliato postare screenshot della pagina originale da cui si trae una frase...in ogni caso non lo faccio, tranne esplicito consenso di qualcuno. Trascriverla sarebbe davvero un'avventura...


----------



## matoupaschat

Screenshot: meglio di no!
Accenti: hai notato che nello spazio  della risposta veloce, di sopra, hai vari tasti disponibili tra i quali a destra un menu a tendina che propone i caratteri accentati più frequenti?


----------



## lackyluc

Ok visti ...mi saranno utili prossimamente. Grazie ancora.


----------



## Ragio

Ancora ciao a tutti,
devo riconoscere di avere tradotto erroneamente, avendo male interpretato il significato di _tenir _nella frase originale. Provo a rimediare, in realtà credo che occorra leggere _tenir [...] à, _con il significato di *dipendere da*.

Queste ultime, la cui coesione dipendeva, […], dal loro antagonismo con i popoli vicini, entrano con essi in alleanze...


----------



## matoupaschat

> Queste ultime, la cui coesione dipendeva, [...], dal loro antagonismo con i popoli vicini, entrano con essi in alleanze...



Ciao Ragio,
Io avevo abbandonato questa costruzione per la difficoltà di inserirvi "fino ad allora" e "almeno in parte", anche per chiarire al massimo il significato originale.
Buona giornata.


----------

